# Hackzall



## DaddyofTwins (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone ever use the Milwaukee Hackzall and how good is it


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

The m12 is great for tight spaces but battery life and power is lacking. The m18 is flippin AWESOME i love that tool its got balls. Cuts 1 1/4 black pipe quick. Rod no prob strut like butter copper like a dream and brass with ease. Just try not to get it to wet. The m 12 when it got wet died for 3 days and then came back to life havent had the issue with m18. Also its comming out brushless and if its as good as my brushless impact and hammer drill ill be getting one


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have all the m12 stuff, they're ok, but looking back and like the previous post I'd probably go with the m18 for more power.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Like sierra2000 I've got many M12 tools, but I regret buying the M12 hackzall as it is spineless. Milwaukee must've changed something along the way as at my last shop we had like 8 of em and those things were were nice, but they were the earlier gens.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hackzall is straight garbage


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> hackzall is straight garbage


Anybody own the Ridgid compact "one handed" 3 amp sawzall? I've been eyin that one as its compact for tight spaces!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have the dewalt 4 postion blade chuck sawzall, dremel, angle grinder and ridgid job max. Between all that, not much I haven't been able to cut.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

I've got a rigid compact live it for tight spaces cutting PVC one handed it's great


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Anybody own the Ridgid compact "one handed" 3 amp sawzall? I've been eyin that one as its compact for tight spaces!


They call it feiguo? it has a place in the toolbox right by the m12 hackzall the issue with these is the short stroke 5/8"? you have to push the guard into the work, a lot more important then with the bigger saws. Once you figure this out they are both good tools in tight places.


----------



## voncube (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the hackzall and the sawzall from milwaukee. Both are great in the M18 but the hackzall is great for cutting in small spaces and short pipe too. Cant complain about the warranty. Batteries and tools warrantied!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I love my hackzall m18 xc


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

We just switched to millwalkie m18 from Dewalt. Love the hacksawl. The led flood light is awesome .


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Have the 18v 12 v and the new 12v fuel which is awesome comes with the larger battery battery life is longer and just as powerful as the 18v hacksaw


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

No joke that led flood light is the best light on the market.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

went through two 12 volt hakzalls in two days when they came out. My tool supplier claims that the M18 is the best cordless tools currently. My M18 hackzall holds up to tasks and my apprentices love the handiness of it. I try to make them use a corded sawzall if they can, but they wanna use the one-handed guy. so far, the M18 version holds up much, much better than the old 12 volt piece of crap. It is worth the investment if you do service work or remodeling.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

If u look at ur m12 from top u will see motor... N two leads to it ... If u take it apart one lead (maybe both). will be semi broken as those connections r junk ... Resolder up the leads on motor be carefull u dont break off tabs to motor a there also junk n i gureeeentee u will have a working m12. Hackcrap , im on 3rd one n last too experniced problem (reason im on 3rd due to low lifes that break in to peoples trucks n steal there bread that feeds there familys)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> If u look at ur m12 from top u will see motor... N two leads to it ... If u take it apart one lead (maybe both). will be semi broken as those connections r junk ... Resolder up the leads on motor be carefull u dont break off tabs to motor a there also junk n i gureeeentee u will have a working m12. Hackcrap , im on 3rd one n last too experniced problem (reason im on 3rd due to low lifes that break in to peoples trucks n steal there bread that feeds there familys)


Still have my 12v Hackzall... for cutting bread


----------

